# Test your broadband speed



## kcvet (Dec 17, 2014)

mine is 35.14 mbps down and 5.54 up

check yours here

http://www.geeksquad.com/do-it-yourself/tools/test-your-broadband-speed.aspx


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 17, 2014)

Just checked, mine is 52.02mbps and 11.48.


----------



## kcvet (Dec 17, 2014)

I made a deal yesterday with TWC and they gave me much faster speed.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 29, 2015)

Took this speed test again today, my download speed is faster, but my upload is down a bit.  68.32 down, and 10.97 up.  I was on dial up for so many years, I have no complaints about my computer speed for the limited things I do on it.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 30, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Took this speed test again today, my download speed is faster, but my upload is down a bit.  68.32 down, and 10.97 up.  I was on dial up for so many years, *I have no complaints about my computer speed* for the limited things I do on it.


I do not even know what the speeds should be, after dial-up it does not mater!!!


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm retired.  ... speed isn't part of my vocabulary these days. layful:


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 30, 2015)

imp said:


> P. Poor! 2.3 megabytes down, 0.4 up, and they call it "DSL".  Ha!    imp



 Imp, do you by any chance have a router with both DSL and WiFi connection?    And AT&T service?  I do and the thing absolutely refuses to connect any way but WiFi, so I'm getting numbers comparable to yours and think that is why.  I'm not very literate in this stuff so I could be wrong.  

Anyway there are hundreds of threads on the net with folks complaining and discussions about how to change this and none seems to work permanently.  I've been meaning to call AT&T and see what they say, but it's still so fast compared to dial-up I've been procrastinating.  You see the difference mainly in playing videos.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 30, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> 13.13mbps up 4.5mbps down.  The meter only goes to 20mbps, how can the OP get 35?



I just did mine again, I guess these numbers constantly change, but mine's still high.  The meter shows 20mbps *+*, maybe the plus means more on the meter?  I don't know much about this stuff either.


----------



## imp (Jun 30, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> Imp, do you by any chance have a router with both DSL and WiFi connection?    And AT&T service?  I do and the thing absolutely refuses to connect any way but WiFi, so I'm getting numbers comparable to yours and think that is why.  I'm not very literate in this stuff so I could be wrong.
> 
> Anyway there are hundreds of threads on the net with folks complaining and discussions about how to change this and none seems to work permanently.  I've been meaning to call AT&T and see what they say, but it's still so fast compared to dial-up I've been procrastinating.  You see the difference mainly in playing videos.



I do have a router, or modem, some insist it is one or the other, connected into a land-line telephone jack, along with our telephone. Not A,T, & T, however, Frontier Communications is the phone provider here. 

Also, admittedly dumb regarding details, but wonder if you would clarify how else but by WiFi would you connect your PC to the router, if that's the set-up you have?    imp


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 30, 2015)

imp said:


> ...wonder if you would clarify how else but by WiFi would you connect your PC to the router, if that's the set-up you have?    imp



Mine is a router/modem (RM) combined---Netgear 7550. The pc is connected to the RM by an ethernet cable, usually a thick round yellow cable.  The phone line is only connected to the RM.  I have a wireless printer and it works through the RM.  If you check the internet connection status it says it's using WiFi.   If you try to open a broadband connection it sends you to an AT&T website, downloads a huge executable file, and when you run it, it switches connection back to WiFi.:shrug:


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 1, 2015)

imp said:


> Welll..... Nancy, you surely are more computer-literate than I!  imp



Ha! Ha!  If you read carefully there is no knowledge demonstrated.  Just describing what wires are plugged into what!


----------

